# white point oh yea!



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

Picked up a few this morning


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Those are some nice looking reds. Great job! O*D*W


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mind me asking what you were using?


----------



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

Gold spoon


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice! I threw that all day yesterday and couldn't buy a bite


----------



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

Some days it like that


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some good ones. Question, the putty on the back of the fish finder is that to help water proof it in case of a roll over.


----------



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

Just trying to keep the saltwater out as much as possible. Hadnt rolled it in 5 yrs but when it gets rough we take a lot of water over the top


----------



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

Thats the time when the smart guy should head for the hill


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

That first one looks like a black drum. Congrats on the nice catches.


----------



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

It was a black drum


----------



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

It was a black drum


----------

